# Garage maze is done and ready for actors....



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

We are done , and now maybe a little tweaking here and there. Thats my boy hanging the string that feels like web on your face.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Actors getting ready....>*

We had our dry-run dress rehearsal tonight because our big night is Tues. I think my guys are ready. See more pics here.Pictures by Bozz-7 - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like you all are going to have a blast!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------

